

Ask HN: What email service similar to gmail is not subpoena-able? - happyviolence

Hi, I am concerned about the US government's ability to subpoena emails from providers such as gmail so easily, what other service could be used? I understand hushmail and the like are also as easily fallible.
======
chekov
the only way to avoid it is to have your email server running all the time

